# ashbourne stables in southampton (Tony Newbury?)



## jenbleep (11 July 2007)

anyone had experience with this yard? Tony Newbury? (I think thats his name!) 

if you want you can PM me xxx


----------



## Madam_max (11 July 2007)

It's Ben Dunnings yard.  I know they do residential training.


----------



## bandit (11 July 2007)

Isn't that his son???

Tony prob is still involved somehow I'd have thought.

I've been to a party there once, seemed nice, but there again there was a hog roast / mechanical bull thingy and all sorts set up in the indoor school!

Bx


----------



## Madam_max (11 July 2007)

I must be dense, but I didn't know that.  I know Fiona is his mum


----------



## jenbleep (11 July 2007)

sounds amezzing!

do they do lessons by any chance, on loaned horses? or do you have to bring your own? xx


----------



## Madam_max (11 July 2007)

http://www.ashbournestables.co.uk/

Have you looked on here, give Fiona a call she is really nice


----------



## Madam_max (11 July 2007)

I went to a demo there are watched Ben jump semi naked


----------



## jenbleep (11 July 2007)

oohh thanks for that  
	
	
		
		
	


	





semi naked ay? is he fit?!


----------



## Madam_max (11 July 2007)

Not bad


----------



## SJFAN (19 July 2007)

The name is Newbery, a he is a BSJA accredited coach. Tony was a top international sjer in the 70s &amp; 80s. He was GB's reserve rider in the 1976 Olympics, and non-travelling reserve in 1984.  His family started Bicton. He was married to another rider, Ann Coleman, and they have a daughter, Katy. Ben is the son of Paul Dunning and Tony's current partner, Fiona.


----------



## burtie (19 July 2007)

Both Tony and Fiona are excellent teachers, I used to have regular lessons with Fiona . I don't know if they teach on their own horses but I wouldn't have thought so unless you are a riding at a very high standard, but maybe wrong so worth checking!


----------

